# Hill Walking



## Grizzle

Does anyone on DW go hillwalking?

Going to start doing it along with my brother next weekend, plan to do a very small route first http://www.walkhighlands.co.uk/lochlomond/cruach-tairbeirt.shtml

Then work our way up i'm not wanting to be the "all the gear no idea" kinda guy so any pointers, tips etc would be grateful.

I've got so far Northface Triclimate Jacket its a 3 in 1 jacket, windstopper gloves and fleece hat bought the, before xmas when it was chilly glad i did now lol, Berghaus Arete 45 Daypack.

Need to pick a decent pair of boots, possibly base layer and trousers any advice here would be great dont want to be spending loads on gear.


----------



## handicap7

Always take more clothing than you need!!......you can take it off if its warm but can't put it on if you don't have it.....hope that makes sense??
Spend what you can on Footwear and some really good socks, Bridgedales are a quality brand and should last you a while.
Make sure you pack an emergency kit!! sounds silly on an afternoon hike but could save your life......thermal blanket, whistle, matches and a torch are minimum. Also make sure you tell someone what route you are taking and when you should be expected back and if you decide to change route make sure you tell that someone!
Other than that enjoy it:thumb:


----------



## The Cueball

and lots of water and maybe a bit of chocolate...

:thumb:


----------



## jontymo

Don't skimp on boots, they will last you years if you invest well in them but make sure you get them fitted.

For info i bought a pair of Han Wags from gooutdoors about 6 months ago at £150 but they are by far the best boots i have had and we absolutely hammer boots as live in the cold and windy pennines and have 2 dogs to keep us busy.

Jon


----------



## SBerlyn

Boots are a very personal choice, but I personally find Merrell to be extremely comfortable. Had TNF Hedgehog Mid GTXs but found them uncomfortable.

Try on at least 5 pairs to check you have the best fit 

S


----------



## Mad Stuntman

Just as jontymo said, good boots are a must. Meindel boots are awsome in my opinion. Very strong and very comfortable. they have memory foam which seems to make the difference. but then again as sberlyn says, it down to personal choice.
Also a little tip from the GF who teaches duke of edinburgh, instead of big coats and jumpers, wear layers of clothes to keep you warm. Good luck.:thumb:


----------



## -ROM-

Not done hill walking per se, however as someone who did the Duke of Edinburgh Gold Award the biggest tip i can give you with any form of walking is to buy the most expensive boots you can buy as well as proper walking/hiking socks.


----------



## Glasgow_Gio

Griz,

Watch the videos here - very useful i find

https://www.cotswoldoutdoor.com/web...ex3=-1&2919-idGroup1=-1&2919-selectedIndex=30

(Buyer videos - bottom left corner )

Im doing the three peak challenge in June. Got the west highland way shortly after too.

I have Meindl Burma PRO's - they are the best boot i've ever had (expensive tho). Cotswolds can help mould insoles etc to suit your foot.

Layering clothing is important and i find a good windstopper sufficient (as opposed to a full blown rain coat) but it varies as already said.


----------



## Grizzle

regards to boots i was looking at Meindl http://www.tiso.com/shop/meindl/burma_pro_gtx/

Suppose you best treat your feet with great care as its pretty much the only two you have.

My bag has an integrated whistle and 3L pouch for a fluid pouch, i have a head torch also.


----------



## Nanoman

I did the caledonian challange in 2008 and I hadn't been hillwalking for 15 years or so.

I got a pair of boots from Tiso and a pair of X-Country running trainers. TBH I much prefer the trainers for 95% of walks even if it's up Ben Lomond or around the West Highland Way. They're far more comfortable and lighter. I rarely use the boots even though they are a great fit - I just prefer the trainers. They're proper running trainers and not exactly fashionable.

I use natural fibre organic socks - nothing to do with any tree-hugging **** it's just they're sooooooooo comfy with extra padding where it's needed.


----------



## Mad Stuntman

Glasgow_Gio said:


> Griz,
> 
> Watch the videos here - very useful i find
> 
> https://www.cotswoldoutdoor.com/web...ex3=-1&2919-idGroup1=-1&2919-selectedIndex=30
> 
> (Buyer videos - bottom left corner )
> 
> Im doing the three peak challenge in June. Got the west highland way shortly after too.
> 
> I have Meindl Burma PRO's - they are the best boot i've ever had (expensive tho). Cotswolds can help mould insoles etc to suit your foot.
> 
> Layering clothing is important and i find a good windstopper sufficient (as opposed to a full blown rain coat) but it varies as already said.


Ive the same boots. There really good aint they.:thumb:


----------



## Glasgow_Gio

Mad Stuntman said:


> Ive the same boots. There really good aint they.:thumb:


Yep - worth every penny (there were a lot of them) :thumb:


----------



## ivor

one of my favourite bits of kit is a special 6 shirt they maybe £90 but they are well worth the money one of the other things I always carry is a strobe light as well just in case it goes **** up as you can be pretty hard to see on a hillside as has already been said build up the layers and take a daysack preferably with a stuff sack inside as it will keep your kit bone dry should you get caught in a downpour and last but not least a decent pair of sticks you may feel like a wierdo but they take a lot of weight of your knees In my opinion you can never be over prepared .


----------



## Bigpikle

I always wonder about boots, having had big heavy chunky models and the lighter weight versions. I much prefer the lighter weight styles but it does depend how extreme the terrain you are going to be walking on.

Its hard to beat merino wool base layers (if you dont have a wool allergy) although they are expensive, but can be used year round next to the skin. The manmade technical stuff by Helly and the likes is also good if you prefer synthetic materials. In warm weather a really good shirt with a high SPF is my favourite and I'm a big hat fan - with a Tilly being my favourite in all but the coldest weather. Great for keeping the rain off as well. I also find a Buff is amazingly versatile and comfortable as a neck warmer, skullcap, balaclava or earwarmer, in cold or hot conditions.

Nobody has mentioned navigation kit either. I'm a bit out of date as GPS wasnt nearly as popular when I was doing a lot of hill walking. Make sure you get a good compass and learn how to use it properly, so it becomes 2nd nature, even in bad conditions. A really good weatherproof map case and the skills to interpret a map and navigate easily is also essential. I was in the US recently with a group who decided to go 'exploring' using a brand new GPS unit, and it was faulty to the extent that initially we were a VERY long way off the course we needed to be on. It was map reading skills that got us safely back on course.

I love getting out into the countryside and hills and funnily enough was having this conversation with my wife yesterday...Enjoy :thumb:


----------



## buckas

echo BigP's suggestions

we do a lot of walking (having a proper long distance dog helps! ) living here, and you've got some cracking walks in scotland fella, check out this site for good routes, pics and maps > http://www.walkhighlands.co.uk/#walks

also http://www.dash4it.co.uk/store/ for any maps/compass etc equipment, great prices and usually do voucher codes off if you sign up to their email newsletter

http://www.snowandrock.com/ i've used a lot, got my walking boots from them in 2005, still going strong after taking a lot of use (£160 down to £55 in the sale one year, zamberlan's ) but don't get too drawn into the prices and they can go silly, and remember their only boots! aslong as they're fully waterproof (boot is joined with the tongue) good tread and decent ankle supprt 

drew


----------



## chch

Touristic GPS comes in handy too. Even the BW base no-map models from Garmin (like Geko) with AA batteries (easy to exchange in the forest) can save life. Just don't forget to store your parking/start position 

Layering clothes is the best advice you can get.

Other goodies not missing in my backpack:

- knife (Victorinox Huntsman for delicate stuff + Cold Steel for more rigid work)
- lighter
- pen/pencil
- patch set, for foots, wounds, cuts, etc, also 1-2 rolls of bandage
- paper napkins, when the nature calls ...
- wine sugar, not sure if available in your country, maybe under different name, basically the sugar extract from grapes of wine - fast energy
- 1-2 shopping bags - comes handy when you want to pack something wet found in the forest
- 5-6 smaller polyethylene bags - found something interesting in the forest ? you need to pack it
- 2-3 hand warmers
- a piece of tether or thin rope


----------



## Grizzle

buckas said:


> echo BigP's suggestions
> 
> we do a lot of walking (having a proper long distance dog helps! ) living here, and you've got some cracking walks in scotland fella, check out this site for good routes, pics and maps > http://www.walkhighlands.co.uk/#walks
> 
> also http://www.dash4it.co.uk/store/ for any maps/compass etc equipment, great prices and usually do voucher codes off if you sign up to their email newsletter
> 
> http://www.snowandrock.com/ i've used a lot, got my walking boots from them in 2005, still going strong after taking a lot of use (£160 down to £55 in the sale one year, zamberlan's ) but don't get too drawn into the prices and they can go silly, and remember their only boots! aslong as they're fully waterproof (boot is joined with the tongue) good tread and decent ankle supprt
> 
> drew


Cheers Drew

I've joined walkhighlands and plan on using one of there basic routes to see how i go and before i buy anymore gear.

Got this today from Tiso http://www.tiso.com/shop/berghaus/verden_45_plus_8/ friend's friend works there in the Edinburgh branch got me a significant deal on it :thumb:


----------



## Deanoecosse

Grizzle said:


> Need to pick a decent pair of boots


I managed to get a pair of Berghaus Gore tex boots half price from www.sportsdirect.com a few weeks ago when we had 12" of snow around these parts. Great boots, really comfy & lightweight


----------



## buckas

yeah good call forgot about sportsdirect, they do some great bargains and boots



Grizzle said:


> Cheers Drew
> 
> I've joined walkhighlands and plan on using one of there basic routes to see how i go and before i buy anymore gear.
> 
> Got this today from Tiso http://www.tiso.com/shop/berghaus/verden_45_plus_8/ friend's friend works there in the Edinburgh branch got me a significant deal on it :thumb:


very nice :thumb:


----------



## David 1150

Deanoecosse said:


> I managed to get a pair of Berghaus Gore tex boots half price from www.sportsdirect.com a few weeks ago when we had 12" of snow around these parts. Great boots, really comfy & lightweight


I was about to post the same, only I paid full price £90 for mine and still think they were great value. I doubt if I'll be wearing my £130 Kaylands again. I can run in the Berghaus boots, they're all-day comfy (am wearing them now) they kept my feet bone dry in the snow and have good grips on the sole. I'm tempted to buy a "shoe" pair for the summer, and I'll be covered for any conditions that would see me out walking.


----------



## David 1150

Just a thought, make sure you wear a pair of "walking" socks when you try boots on. A good shop will have an incline you can walk on to check if your feet slide around in the boots when on a gradient. They should also allow you to wear them around the house for a few days for a better evaluation and exchange or refund them if they prove uncomfortable. Tiso offered this service, I'm sure most other dedicated shops will, too.


----------



## parish

I've got a pair of Ecco boots that I paid £100 for (down from £150) 4 years ago and have done around 600 miles in them. I even detailed them once - http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=18824  

I'd advise buying a pair one size larger than your normal size and getting some good thick socks. I've got 1000-mile socks which are thick hiking socks with a thin inner sock. The idea is that the outer sock sticks to the boot and the inner to your feet so the two socks rub together rather than the socks rubbing against your skin. I've never had a single blister and I've done plenty of 10+ mile walks, the longest was about 22 miles.

BTW, some friends of ours are in the process of buying a place up near Pitlochery (sp?) so we're looking forward to going up there and bagging a few Munroes :thumb: Probably be next year rather than this as the place needs some work/renovating before they can move in.


----------



## Grizzle

parish said:


> I've got a pair of Ecco boots that I paid £100 for (down from £150) 4 years ago and have done around 600 miles in them. I even detailed them once - http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=18824
> 
> I'd advise buying a pair one size larger than your normal size and getting some good thick socks. I've got 1000-mile socks which are thick hiking socks with a thin inner sock. The idea is that the outer sock sticks to the boot and the inner to your feet so the two socks rub together rather than the socks rubbing against your skin. I've never had a single blister and I've done plenty of 10+ mile walks, the longest was about 22 miles.
> 
> BTW, some friends of ours are in the process of buying a place up near Pitlochery (sp?) so we're looking forward to going up there and bagging a few Munroes :thumb: Probably be next year rather than this as the place needs some work/renovating before they can move in.


Great post regarding the cleaning its funny as i have bought a few Nikwax products last few weeks and i'm very impressed with them.

I've been told the 1000mile socks are really good so thats added to the list.

Cool maybe we can meet up after i've gained a little experience :thumb:


----------



## Mike shine

the 1000 mile socks work very well with the built in lining.
I also wear other socks but i always wear a thin pair of lining socks underneath and i've never had any problems.

Mike.


----------

